

Show HN: Mutant Ninja Password – Save your passwords without storing it - fbueno
http://mutantninjapassword.com/

======
GauntletWizard
This is a fantastic idea; I started to implement something like this about a
year ago, but never got very far. This is the true way to implement password
security; A generated token based on website, username, and a private key
stored only in your head.

------
1ngvarr
actual idea!

